# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Shooting the ole Red Ryder

## Uriel999

Yah know, most of you probably had one growing up too. Well I got bored today and dug out my old one, spent 5 bucks on 4k bbs and went to the backyard and shot some homemade targets I quickly made using a sharpy and notebook paper. I was actually surprised how good of a shot I was with the old thing. I was shooting from about 20-50 feet. At 50 feet I was consistently hitting a whataburger cup. 

lol, I just wish I could shoot real guns in my backyard...Speaking of, think shooting a bb gun in any way helps for when you fire a real rifle? I still to this day have not shot a rifle.

----------


## Cowlesy

Mine didn't have the compass in the stock

----------


## Uriel999

> Mine didn't have the compass in the stock


lol, you'll shoot your eye out kid!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Ryd...opular_culture

Turns out, nobody did.

----------

